# Seat post size on 2001 Trek 5200



## garvan (Apr 19, 2006)

Howdy,
I'm trying to measure the size of the seat post on my 2001 Trek 5200. I used a ruler but the calculation landed right between the two common sizes 26.8 and 27.2. So, does anybody have the number?

BTW - ya, I know I can take to lbs but I'm not sure he could do a better job. :mad2:


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

It's a 27.2mm post.


----------

